
This Is What Really Happens When Amazon Comes to Your Town - jazzdev
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/10/19/amazon-headquarters-seattle-215725
======
jazzdev
>The young, educated army of knowledge workers who have flocked to Seattle
since the 1990s have also helped alter Seattle’s political chemistry. [...]
there is often “a significant gulf in attitude toward politics, if not
ideology, between tech company workers and tech company management.”

Ironic that Amazon wants a business-friendly town for HQ2, but if they are
successful, the new employees may change the politics and make that town less
business-friendly.

